# AF DEU's out of date?



## brian_k (13 May 2008)

I am curious what peoples opinion are of the AF DEU's. I have read a couple of interesting post regarding DEU's.
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/47463.0.html
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/36583.0.html

It seems to me the the uniform has some tradition to it but it needs to be updated. I think the material has a lower quality look to it because when you look closer the threads aren't one solid color and could be slightly darker. Also I find the AF uniforms somewhat plain compared to the army and navy.

Just so I don't get slammed on this post I want to state that I like the uniform and am proud to wear it but think it could use improvement.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

To be honest, for the amount i wear the AF DEU in a year, i dont worry about it too much.


----------



## brian_k (13 May 2008)

> To be honest, for the amount i wear the AF DEU in a year, i dont worry about it too much.


I'm just curious, obviously there is more important things to spend military time and money on.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, obviously there is more important things to spend military time and money on.



I didnt mean to say that i didnt care because theres more important things to spend money on. What i was saying is that i'm not worried about what the DEUs look like as i wear them maybe twice a year.


----------



## hippie (13 May 2008)

This is the reason why people mistake us for bus drivers.

I say either bring back the RCAF, and with it, the RCAF traditional DEUs; or, give us more bling.  ie. collar dogs...   Yes, the Army uniforms look better than ours, and I think it for this reason.  The only diff between AF and Army DEUs are the collar dogs, and the epaulettes avec branch ensignia.  Goes a long way in making it look more like a military uniform.


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

We allowed wearing the beret with teh DEU or is it only the Burger King hat?


----------



## Jorkapp (13 May 2008)

Beret w/ AF DEU is permitted when wearing Dress Order 3. Otherwise, it's the wedge.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2008)

Well I wear the AF DEU and am proud to do so as I am in a purple trade...
I think that going back to the RCAF DEU would be a great thing too...tradition!!!!

My understanding as to why we don't wear alot of 'bling' is that it is not acceptable around an airfield...FOD...please correct me if this is incorrect...
One could say too that the aircraft one is attached to is enough 'bling'!!

Take care
HL


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2008)

Hippie said:
			
		

> *.....or, give us more bling. *



You want bling? Deploy. 

There's _always_ room for a few more sailors and zoomies getting dusty in A'stan.   ;D


----------



## big_castor (13 May 2008)

Hippie said:
			
		

> I say either bring back the RCAF, and with it, the RCAF traditional DEUs; or, give us more bling.  ie. collar dogs...   Yes, the Army uniforms look better than ours, and I think it for this reason.  The only diff between AF and Army DEUs are the collar dogs, and the epaulettes avec branch ensignia.  Goes a long way in making it look more like a military uniform.



RCAF uniforms didn't have collar dogs or shoulder straps so you've got to decide : either you get a "traditionnal" uniform or more bling but not both at the same time.

The only major differences between our current DEU and the RCAF Service Dress is the colour and the cloth belt.


----------



## brian_k (13 May 2008)

> My understanding as to why we don't wear alot of 'bling' is that it is not acceptable around an airfield...FOD...please correct me if this is incorrect...



Read this topic in regards to FOD and the DEU's.
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/47463.0.html


----------



## hauger (13 May 2008)

Dunno why you'd want to update it.  Blueberry blue polyester mass produced suits are always in style.

Honestly, the AF DEU's look about as sharp as a spoon.  Luckily, most of us wear the thing maybe twice a year and last had it tailored 5 years ago, so the fit tends to match the finish.


----------



## rifleman (13 May 2008)

Shhh, don't give them any ideas. 

btw, a belt would really suck


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

How about what the USAF was looking at...

http://www.af.mil/news/story_media.asp?id=123020472


----------



## dimsum (20 May 2008)

While the high-collars are pretty sharp, wouldn't they be a bit warm in the summer?  They'd be perfect in the winter though.

Somewhat-related question...one of the international students on my course asked me why non-Aircrew trades have their badges on the left side (over nametag) v. the right side.  Anyone know the historical reason for that?


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> While the high-collars are pretty sharp, wouldn't they be a bit warm in the summer?  They'd be perfect in the winter though.
> 
> Somewhat-related question...one of the international students on my course asked me why non-Aircrew trades have their badges on the left side (over nametag) v. the right side.  Anyone know the historical reason for that?



Hmmm, just a few short years ago when I was Air Force (and non-aircrew) my badge was over my* right * side and my nametag. Me thinks you have your sides mixed up. 

Trade badges to the right side of the DEU, specialty enviornmental qualifications to the left. Same holds for environmental quals for other enviornments as well. Para wings, SAR, submariner etc all to the left.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Maybe they were looking in the mirror when they 'observed' this?   ;D


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> My understanding as to why we don't wear alot of 'bling' is that it is not acceptable around an airfield...FOD...please correct me if this is incorrect...[/is quote]
> 
> FOD has nothing to do with it. The only things not on the current blue rag that were on the green uniform before Brian Mulroney decided to waste millions when we were short of ammunition, fuel, parts, and other real necessities are collar insignia and the Air Command badge. There are still medals, ribbons, name tags, buttons, and assorted other gewgaws occasionally added.
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Ahhh Loachman just wait until you see the super-top-secret new boots that I have for you -- lovely shades of blue cadpat they are.   :-*



(Wonder how long news of this "new kit item" takes to make it down to me in an O gp ...)  >


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> lovely shades of blue cadpat they are.



Like I believe _that_.

I'm sure that some idiot with a blue fetish in the 1 CAD A3 Dumb Ideas shop (Howd'ya like them new nametags? N -- i -- c --e., eh?") would consider it a good waste of a few more million, though, just like the pills that they're going to start issuing to turn our bodily wastes blue.

Should it happen, I'll start polishing my boots again just to cover it up - and start a laugh-at-anyone-wearing-them campaign.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Which new nametags do you refer to? The recent set, or the recent recent set which have now been replaced by the really recent set?? Mother of gawd -- I can't keep them all straight in my mind.

How's 'bout them t-shirts!!?? They're kind of cute.  

What you whirley-gig people really need ... are gloves. Green type.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

I hope by 'really new' you mean the CAG w/blue thread and not _another_ new kind of name tapes for LWCC.  I think I said before...I am not sure why all the fuss over blue t-shirts, thread and what-not...my blue beret probably is the give away in CADPAT as to what DEU I wear.  I heard someone the other day yabbering on about "loosing our identity" because of the LWCC for 'workdress'.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What you whirley-gig people really need ... are gloves. Green type.  ;D



The current brown flying gloves are fine, although the old all-leather ones were better in either brown or the later olive green.

What we REALLY need are Army Aviation Corps insignia on a green dress uniform, or Fleet Air Arm on black for the Sea Thing community.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I hope by 'really new' you mean the CAG w/blue thread and not _another_ new kind of name tapes for LWCC.  I think I said before...I am not sure why all the fuss over blue t-shirts, thread and what-not...my blue beret probably is the give away in CADPAT as to what DEU I wear.  I heard someone the other day yabbering on about "loosing our identity" because of the LWCC for 'workdress'.



I think I heard it explained as such while posted in Trenton:

But we don't wear our berets on the flight line -- they're FOD. So we need blue slipons and t-shirts to know that we are Air Force.

My thought was ... yeah so -- some of us are blue, some of us are green, and some black, but we ALL have a SAP in order to be on the flight line meaning that we are serving with the Air Force or at least on an Air Force Base ... 

I dunno, I guess assuming that most people on a flight line wear blue DEU is not realistic; that'd kind of be like assuming that most people you saw walking about in cadpat in the RCR lines were Navy guys posted there or something.  :-\

Oh Loachman --- you should talk to your fellow pilots down here --- they all want gloves!! I'll mention the Army Aviation Corp insignia to them ... LOL (while I try to skive myself some raingear).  ;D


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I hope by 'really new' you mean the CAG w/blue thread and not _another_ new kind of name tapes for LWCC.



W - a - i - t for it.

Just when you thought that it couldn't get any worse...

A3 DI never sleeps, never goes on leave, never takes weekends off.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll mention the Army Aviation Corp insignia to them ...



I'm the Provisional Headquarters (Forward).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

See the really simple answer is all Air Force personnel shall dye their hair blue, army green and Navy black.  Anyone attending the next CF CWO Conference?   >


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> or Fleet Air Arm on black for the Sea Thing community.



AHEMM...........


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

And what gloves do you mean, Vern? I've got so many now, including mortar gloves despite the odds of me ever firing a mortar being astronomically high.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> AHEMM...........



Okay, you guys too, if you want.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I'm the Provisional Headquarters (Forward).



Running any trials of any type?? Drills and run-ups will be required.  >


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And what gloves do you mean, Vern? I've got so many now, including mortar gloves despite the odds of me ever firing a mortar being astronomically high.



If you actually fired mortars, you'd be entitled to two pairs --- but seeing as how you don't, you just get one pair like the rest of us for GP use.

They want any kind of gloves --- they are always begging me for gloves ... just as the infantry guys are always begging me for your nice little brown aircrew gloves ... figures.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Running any trials of any type?? Drills and run-ups will be required.  >



Yes, but not for PHQ(Fwd) CAAC - I've been plotting that for decades.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Yes, but not for PHQ(Fwd) CAAC - I've been plotting that for decades.



Does one need to be Air Force to sign up?  :-\

Who'll decide entitlements?


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If you actually fired mortars, you'd be entitled to two pairs --- but seeing as how you don't, you just get one pair like the rest of us for GP use.



I've yet to figure out what to do with them, or most of the other gloves that I need a small shopping cart to carry around.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I've yet to figure out what to do with them, or most of the other gloves that I need a small shopping cart to carry around.



Well, I can only say ... at least gloves take up less space and weigh significantly less than all the damn boots that the Army saddles us with. 

_Always look at the bright side of life_ ...


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Does one need to be Air Force to sign up?  :-\



We'll accept transfers from other environments, and exchange postings.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Who'll decide entitlements?



Me, until we can drop the "P".


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> all the damn boots that the Army saddles us with.



And the ones that some of us buy because some of the issued ones don't work for us.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And the ones that some of us buy because some of the issued ones don't work for us.



That'd be a whole bunch of people --- from every enviornment. 

As the PHQ(Fwd) CAAC, can you effect the enaction of a boot allowance!!??  >


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> As the PHQ(Fwd) CAAC, can you effect the enaction of a boot allowance!!??  >



Not until we can drop the "P".

After that, there'll be allowances for boots, including thigh-high patent leather ones as options for the women's uniform, chaps as options for the men, bras, thongs, frilly Tac Vests with huge silver studs, stainless steel codpieces, gold-plated flying helmets, and whips in place of pace sticks for WOs and above.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Crap --- consider me converted then. 

Can I be your RSM -- enforcer of the dress!!??  ;D


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2008)

I can think of nobody better suited.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (21 May 2008)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You want bling? Deploy.
> 
> There's _always_ room for a few more sailors and zoomies getting dusty in A'stan.   ;D




...I wish I could Deploy.....I want to....if an ATR psn was open to go to the A'stan! Being a remuster, I have more then just my CD on when I do wear my DEUs, but the Air Force DEU is lacking in style!


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

Lacking in style.

Quaint. I'll be sure to remember that one next time we need to tell someone who "absolutely requires" to try on every DEU & cadpat size of pants, skirts & shirts in NATO under a 28 inch waist (when they are obviously a 36 inch waist) --- that they didn't join the Ford Modelling Agency -- they joined the CF.


----------

